# is this a good training schedule ?



## eddyboy (Jul 23, 2012)

Monday back and triceps

Tuesday shoulders and trapz

Wednesday chest and biceps

Thursday legs and abbs

Friday back and triceps

Saturday shoulders and trapz

Sunday chest and biceps

Can someone tell me if thts okay or if i need a new routine ??


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

If you are Natty = No

If you are on gear = More than likely no.

Too much, no rest.


----------



## eddyboy (Jul 23, 2012)

Can u advise me on a bettr routine i dnt know any i got tht from the web.

Any advice will be appreciated thanks


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Only if you stop typing like your texting...

My current split-

Monday - legs

Tuesday - chest (add triceps in if you wish)

Wednesday - rest

Thursday - back (add biceps in if you wish)

Friday - shoulders

This is currently working well for me, but you may also want to think about doing a push/pull/legs routine..


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

eddyboy said:


> Monday back and triceps
> 
> Tuesday shoulders and trapz
> 
> ...


You need a rest day mate....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> *Only if you stop typing like your texting...*
> 
> My current split-
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Monday: chest

Tuesday: curlz for dem girlz

Wed: chest again

Thur: abz cos dem chicks dig em brah!

Fri: curlz b4 clubbing

Sat: see above

Sun: church or legs? But careful chicks don't like dem big legs 

:whistling:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Apart from thursday your training triceps (directly or indirectly) everyday.

Push/pull/legs. Keep it simple mate.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Tell us a bit about your goals mate, it'll make it easier for people to help you with a routine.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Monday: chest
> 
> Tuesday: curlz for dem girlz
> 
> ...


a 1 day gap between chest days!!! you must really workout hard lmfao

not


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

mon = chest/tri's

tue = back/bi's

wed= rest or cardio

thu= legs/abs

fri= shoulders/forarms

sat= pub

sun= ****** dvd


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> mon = chest/tri's
> 
> tue = back/bi's
> 
> ...


I just spotted sunday :lol:


----------



## eddyboy (Jul 23, 2012)

A have not done it yet i only started the gym about a month and a half ago. I was look for a routine to use to get lean and ripped.

Thanks for the info much appreciated


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

eddyboy said:


> A have not done it yet i only started the gym about a month and a half ago. I was look for a routine to use to get lean and ripped.
> 
> Thanks for the info much appreciated


The routine is poo mate... you need to have time out of the gym to rest and recover and no routine will get you lean and ripped thats very much diet dependent


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Breda said:


> *The routine is poo mate*... you need to have time out of the gym to rest and recover and no routine will get you lean and ripped thats very much diet dependent


Say what you think mate :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Say what you think mate :lol:


ok bro

The routine is absolute sh!te


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> ok bro
> 
> The routine is absolute sh!te


That's going easy IMO :lol:

Mine is:

Chest+tris

Back+bis

Cardio+abs

Shoulders

Legs

Off

Cardio+abs

But a routine is a lot more than just a schedule you need the right exercises, the right total amount of sets to suit you etc which you learn with time

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/dougs-4-day-split-workout.html

Above is a decent split to get you started I think


----------



## eddyboy (Jul 23, 2012)

Cheerz m8 i am going to give that one a try thanks for tue routine


----------



## Poo-lander (Mar 12, 2012)

Im not too sure if i am doing mines the right way round too,but here is my routine:

Mon-chest,tri's

Tue-shoulders,back

Wed-biceps,legs

Thurs-chest,tri's

Fri-shoulders,back

Sat-biceps,legs

Sun-rest

I also do 5 mins cardio on rowing machine before lifts and about 20 mins twice a week weds&sat


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Poo-lander said:


> Im not too sure if i am doing mines the right way round too,but here is my routine:
> 
> Mon-chest,tri's
> 
> ...


Need to be careful of over training there IMO


----------



## Poo-lander (Mar 12, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Need to be careful of over training there IMO


Suggestion mate?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Why don't you just do push pull legs or.some strength training? You grow out of the gym. Rest


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Poo-lander said:


> Suggestion mate?


A few posts up I posted a link to a solid routine mate


----------

